

Kinder eggs confiscated by US customs from unsuspecting dad - mike_esspe
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/265505/choc-and-awe-mark-steyn

======
joezydeco
Kinder Eggs used to be pretty amazing things - some of the toys were
incredibly clever and some assembled into structures larger than the egg it
came in.

Over the last decade or so they've been cost-reduced into pretty boring
things. No big loss here. And it's not like every ethnic grocer in the US is
already carrying them (usually at insane prices not worth paying).

